# Gold Box Deal of the Day - Dec 22 - Fire HDX line



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the CURRENT models . . . . offered today only for 30% off

Fire HDX and HD 7

The kid's version and the HD6 are NOT included in this sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, good deal, thanks for posting!

Betsy


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh man this is soooooo tempting!  I have the original 8.9 Fire HD (32 gb) that I bought in 2012.  It works fine except some glitchy thing with the photo section (not a huge deal for me).  Is this a worthy upgrade?  I would opt for the 64gb so it would definitely be an upgrade in space and weigh less.  I have the HD6 so I like the new operating system too... hmmmmmm.

Thoughts from anyone who has had / used both?

Thanks!
sue


----------

